# No idea what this is



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2015)

I have no idea what these are but I picked them up because I just couldn't resist the figure in the wood. Can you guys identify them?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 7, 2015)

Quartersawn Sycamore?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 7, 2015)

Agreed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2015)

The end grain runs the wrong way for it to be quarter cut doesn't it?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 7, 2015)

That would make awesome green or blue dyed and stabilized knife handles.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2015)

I was thinking about selling it but I have no idea what it would be worth. I probably paid to much for it and would hate to list it to high


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2015)

Lacewood?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> The end grain runs the wrong way for it to be quarter cut doesn't it?



No. The rays are more prominent and that's what you're looking at. The rings are running the way I've drawn in the lines . . . . 



 

It is qtr sawn sycamore.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 8, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I was thinking about selling it but I have no idea what it would be worth. I probably paid to much for it and would hate to list it to high



yep qtr. sawn sycamore ,,,, if their around 8in long 4 wide ,,,, if selling you got bout 5 bucks worth wood

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 8, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> The end grain runs the wrong way for it to be quarter cut doesn't it?


No, the end grain shows clearly that it IS quartersawn. Perhaps you are confused, thinking that the strong rays are the growth rings.

OOPS ... I see Kevin beat me to it.


----------

